# Would trumpet snails eat angelfisheggs?



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

As stated in the title, I wold like to know if trumpet snails would eat angelfish eggs? I am planning to breed them in my 20 gallon tank, but it has many trumpet snails.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

assisin snails to get rid of the trumpet snails


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

It is quite possible, I would move the eggs to a smaller tank until they hatch. 20G tank is still too big for the fry even if they hatch since it will be very hard for them to find food.

I keep my fry in a 2.5Gallon tank (fully cycled and with lots of plants)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> assisin snails to get rid of the trumpet snails


This is completely irrelevant to what he's asking!

anyways
I always thought Trumpet snail were herbivores or scavengers, but I wouldn't be suprised if they ate them! =) Take em out if you can!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

yes they will eat them.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> yes they will eat them.


ditto yupyup


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

trumpet snails pretty much wiped out my ruby red line of beautiful ramshorn snails; whether they ate the eggs or out competed I do not know, but I believe trumpets make superb puffer food!


----------

